

My Holy Grail Of iPhone Apps Arrives: pTerm - terpua
http://theappleblog.com/2008/08/08/my-holy-grail-of-iphone-apps-arrives-pterm/

======
pauljonas
I understand developers wish to be rewarded for their effort but paying for a
terminal program just seems so wrong.

~~~
amackera
Especially one based off of FOS code!

~~~
riklomas
OSX was based on BSD and people don't mind paying for OSX...

------
arn
there's another app that sounds like it will have more features that's still
in the app store approval queue

<http://www.zinger-soft.com/>

post by dev:
[http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=5977302&postc...](http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=5977302&postcount=14)

~~~
jacobbijani
Ouch, that must really suck. They also could have been "the first iPhone
terminal app" if they were just approved sooner.

------
noonespecial
My kingdom for the TAB key! Seriously, when you're using one of these little
guys, be it Apple, Nokia, whatever, autocomplete is your friend! The tab key
is always missing, or 3 clicks or taps away.

~~~
awt
I couldn't believe there was no way to tab.

------
whalesalad
The screenshots of this app are horrible. It looks like whoever made it didn't
use native iPhone GUI elements... the corners and edges of the toggle between
SSH // Telnet // Raw TCP look like total crap. The text for the nickname,
port, etc... seems to be squeezed a bit and it appears blurred (unless of
course this is due to a photoshop edit later on).

And for $5... come on! PuTTY is free and open source, why isn't this too!

I upgraded to 2.0.1 and lost all my jailbroken functionality in exchange for
stable and bug-free core features. I'm definitely going that route again once
they catch up and release their latest Pwnage tool.

------
sh1mmer
The screen shots in the article showed top running but clipped to fit in the
screen. Does anyone know if they support multitouch zooming like Safari?

That would be great.

~~~
fozy
I don't think any of those screen shots were cropped, you can always see the
status bar on the iPhone.

------
henning
Wow, a feature that comes standard on other high-end phones? Unbelievable!
<http://maddox.xmission.com/putty3.gif>

After waiting several months for developers to write and release code, you
might be able to cobble together a bunch of apps that make up for the iPhone's
flaws. The situation is identical to that of Windows.

------
jrockway
No control key or ESC key? So much for doing ... anything.

~~~
thorax
There's a ctrl key in the top right of the screen rather than on the keyboard.

------
stcredzero
TouchTerm is only $2.99 as of this writing.

~~~
sc
TouchTerm does not support terminal emulation. So, once you SSH into a server,
good luck editing anything.

~~~
ralph
Some of us are old enough to have used ed(1) out of necessity. :-) These days,
`sed -i' is also useful for quick one-liners.

------
jawngee
Gee with that virtual keyboard, looks awesome, where do I sign up?

/sarcasm

~~~
rufo
Yup, works great. You can buy one at <http://apple.com/iphone/>

/nosarcasm

